# Have you ever known anyone with an Unusual or Funny Name?



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

When I was at school there was a boy in my year called Donald McDonald  he was always known as Duck...

When my mother was giving birth to my youngest sister in the 60's..the lady next bed to her whose name was Mrs Down had just given birth to a Boy. My mother asked what she was going to call him..she replied '' Neil''...so my mother started to giggle ..the woman shot her a look and mum  excused herself and said I'm really sorry but ''Neil Down''?..really? The woman snapped back ..._Actually_..that's going to be his _middle_ name his first name will be John... my mother collapsed in Hysterical laughter...''John Neil Down''...

I don't think her bed neighbour spoke to her again.. :rofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Eileen A Little
.
Justin Thyme


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Seriously? Did you really know someone called Justin Thyme?..are you having me on... ?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2015)

At the risk of seeming inappropriate, a friend of mine was dating a spoiled little rich boy many years ago named Drew Peacock. Don't know which was more amusing, the boy 's handle, or the fact I didn't clue in right away. Who knew I was so pure? Lol. What on earth were his parents thinking? Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 13, 2015)

My mother went to school with a girl named Mary Piddlecow.

A friend knew a girl named Margie Cutter. She married a man whose last name was Buttov and became Margie Cutter Buttov.

I knew a man who was unfortunately named Peter DeWetter.

My own given name is unusual in the US except on the northeastern US/Canada border, and Americans seem to be unable to either pronounce it or spell it. It's a very common name among Southern men in the US. I'm often called Audrey, Andrea, Adrienne...and variations thereof.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

We really did have a school kid named, Ben Dover.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

I took care of a patient named Sleety Snow.   Must have been the weather forecast the day she was born.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

PMSL..@ Margie Cutter Buttov....noooo waaaayyyyyyy :lol1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 13, 2015)

Way, Holly, way. Poor thing. She only used her given name and last name while married, of course. Tthen she got a divorce, and it was back in the days when, if divorced, the "correct" thing to do was to use given name, maiden name, married name. Using the maiden name plus married name meant that a woman was divorced. If I'd been her? I'd have been standing in line at the courthouse to have my maiden name restored as my legal name.


----------



## Mike (Apr 13, 2015)

I knew of a couple a long time ago who were getting
married, her name was Emma Smith and his name was
Andrew Royds.

I often wonder if the marriage lasted.

Mike.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2015)

Many years ago, I knew a family named Lehrer (they pronounced it as "leer").  They named their first daughter Chrystal Chanda.  Yep....comes out as crystal chandelier.  They always claimed they didn't realize how it sounded.    We have a dentist here in Orlando named Phuoc Huu Pham.  Immature as I am, I still snicker every time I drive by his office.  

And there was a guy in California named Weldon Rumproast.   I can only hope he didn't _start out _with that name.

When I was 17, I had a boss named Dewey Beavers.  I must have been in my 20's before I realized how funny that was.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2015)

Knew a girl named California Redwood Lady. If I remember correctly,she had had it legally changed to that back in the 70s.....


----------



## Glinda (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to work with a woman named Welcome Friend.  I always thought she had given herself that name, as people sometimes adopted unusual names in the 60s and 70s.  Another co-worker finally asked her.  Turns out the custom in her family was that the first female of each generation was always named Welcome.  She was the seventh generation of Welcome.  Then she married a man whose last name was Friend.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

jujube said:


> Many years ago, I knew a family named Lehrer (they pronounced it as "leer").  T*hey named their first daughter Chrystal Chanda.  Yep....comes out as crystal chandelier.  They always claimed they didn't realize how it sounded.*



How could they NOT know??


----------



## oldman (Apr 13, 2015)

There was a pilot at Delta and his last name was Fuch. Guess how many times that name got messed up?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

That reminds me. Over on Rt. 1, there is a surgeon named Dr. Zipper. His wife is a doctor too.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2015)

I worked with a nurse whose first name was Neversawher.   She came about that name because her father died just before she was born and he "never saw her". 

I read somewhere that a popular girl's name in 1800's China was "Wish for a Brother", whatever that translates to in Chinese.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 13, 2015)

My mom's dentist when we lived in Hawaii was Dr. Luk Se. I think that's how it was spelled.

Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, worked with a urologist whose name was B. M. Dickey.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2015)

In my home town there was a lawyer office called Wettmor & Philpot.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Seriously? Did you really know someone called Justin Thyme?..are you having me on... ?


Having you on


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 13, 2015)

There was a fellow in town named Vern Tinkle who owned a radiator shop.  Tinkle Radiator Shop, and the slogan was "A Great Place to Take a Leak".


----------



## Linda (Apr 14, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> There was a fellow in town named Vern Tinkle who owned a radiator shop.  Tinkle Radiator Shop, and the slogan was "A Great Place to Take a Leak".




Well that is just too funny!!  

My husband knew a guy up in Oregon years ago named Larry Derryberry.  I am not sure of the spelling of the last name but I'd say his folks had a sense of humor by naming him Larry.


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I took care of a patient named Sleety Snow. Must have been the weather forecast the day she was born.



Sounds more like a Vegas showgirl.


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> There was a fellow in town named Vern Tinkle who owned a radiator shop. Tinkle Radiator Shop, and the slogan was "A Great Place to Take a Leak".



No. You're kidding, right??


----------



## Kadee (Apr 14, 2015)

There is a Chiropractor in Adelaide , I don't know him his name is  Doctor.  Slaughter .


----------



## Debby (Apr 14, 2015)

Well after all of those, that song by Johnny Cash (A Boy Named Sue) doesn't stand alone as a dirty trick to play on a kid does it?  My contribution would be a woman whose insurance policy an agency that I worked for, held.  Her name was Prunella Twemlow.  Not exactly as picturesque as a surgeon named Dr. Zipper, but still, doing that to a kid....Prunella?  and then Twemlow?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 14, 2015)

I've known a Dr. Pill   and a Dr. Payne


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I've known a Dr. Pill   and a Dr. Payne


When our last son was being born, my wife's doctor was on vacation. In the delivery room, the nurse introduced my wife to Dr Wiener..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember out in Minnesota, working alongside a guy called Wilbur Zirk.   Back in the UK (British/ Irish people will understand this one) I knew a school pupil called Ryan Eyre.


----------



## Louis (Apr 14, 2015)

There was a guy named Stanley Slipshitz. He hated his name so much that he finally had it legally changed to Robert. Robert Slipshitz.


----------



## Misty (Apr 15, 2015)

An Eye Dr in our town is Dr. Blinder


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I remember out in Minnesota, working alongside a guy called Wilbur Zirk.   Back in the UK (British/ Irish people will understand this one)* I knew a school pupil called Ryan Eyre.*



I wonder if he ever gets cheaper flights..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

We had a kid in school many years ago named Buster Cherry.


----------



## Bulalivn22 (May 4, 2015)

*California Redwood Lady Update:*



Mrs. Robinson said:


> Knew a girl named California Redwood Lady. If I remember correctly,she had had it legally changed to that back in the 70s.....


She did have her name officially changed to California Redwood Lady in the 1970's, but she is no longer known by that name.  She legally changed it to another name in the 1980's. She is my wonderful sister-in-law and best friend. Her new name is very lovely and very common.  Sorry, no more California Lady, but she did exist!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Bulalivn22 said:


> She did have her name officially changed to California Redwood Lady in the 1970's, but she is no longer known by that name.  She legally changed it to another name in the 1980's. She is my wonderful sister-in-law and best friend. Her new name is very lovely and very common.  Sorry, no more California Lady, but she did exist!



Welcome to the forum!  I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2015)

Bulalivn22 said:


> She did have her name officially changed to California Redwood Lady in the 1970's, but she is no longer known by that name.  She legally changed it to another name in the 1980's. She is my wonderful sister-in-law and best friend. Her new name is very lovely and very common.  Sorry, no more California Lady, but she did exist!



Wow!! She worked with my friend Marcy at a chiropractor`s office in Millbrae! What a small world!


----------



## Underock1 (May 5, 2015)

No funny meaning, but I had a boss named Henry Henry Henry. Everyone called him Hank.


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2015)

My first name is Morddwyd, pronounced More thoo id.

It is from a character in a thirteenth century Welsh epic called the Mabinogion.

I have never met another, though the internet reveals on or two.

Every nationality I have come across accepts it, usually with some interest, except the English, who always regard it as a source of great mirth and are usually quite offensive about it!  Hence my use of Laurie, my second name.

(If this sounds familiar, I have posted similar elsewhere, but I can't remember where!)


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

My first name Josiah was very common in 18th century New England, but gradually lost favor as a given name. I only started using it very late in life. I was named for a famous ancestor not the Biblical king.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Laurie aka Morddwyd, and Josiah, both your names are lovely and distinctive. Laurie I would use your name, and to hell with the ignorant twits.


----------



## Geezerette (May 6, 2015)

My town has a Podiatrist Dr Cornfield, Dermatologist Dr McSorely.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 6, 2016)

Both parents and one aunt had unusual names: Mom~Vanlier, Dad~Joseph Pineset (he was a junior) and my aunt's name was Ninnie.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

There was somebody running for some local office close to hear I wish I could remember is first name, but I can't. He was a doctor and his last name was Quacker. I laughed so hard when I drove by that sign asking us to elect Dr. Quacker


----------

